# dvd burning



## belinda73 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, when I burn dvds, (legally of course), dvd’s that I have created on my computer will play in my computer but not in my dvd player connected to my tv. Dvd’s created on my dvd player won’t play on my computer. I also have a portable dvd player that will play dvd’s created on my computer but not those created on my dvd player connected to my tv. Can any of these devices be changed to allow compatibilty?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The main factors for compatability are:
*Disc type* - some players/burners accept all disc types, some will only accept DVD-R or DVD+R, some will accept DVD-RW some won't. Check any instruction manuals/read me files to see that your devices all accept the same type or have at least one type of disc in common and make sure you use that type. DVD-R is the most compatible.
*Region code* - most players/burners these days aren't so sensitive to region codes but some still are as are older players. if you want all your devices to be able to play DVD's they should all be same region code or "all regions"
*DivX (or other codecs)* - if you are using DivX or Xvid codecs to compress make sure your players are DivX certified - usually says somewher on a sticker or in manuals.
*Brand of DVD* - believe it or not some players just plain don't like certain brands of disc - buy a selection of single discs and experiment - its not quite always true (mostly but not always) that the more expensive the disc the more compatible it will be.
I am presuming that if your burnt disc that you made on your computer is working on one DVD player that you are using some kind of authoring software (Nero Express, Cyberlink Power Producer, DVD Shrink which is a good freeware program). If not all you are producing is data discs that normally won't play in a DVD player. It could be that you are doing this with your TV connected DVD burner files too - how are you making them as discs?


----------

